# delete



## 1love4ever (Jan 5, 2011)

d


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

What is your budget? How long do you expect to baby wear? What are your expectations of baby wearing?

How old and what does your baby weight?

As for the Infantino Sash I looked at it here http://www.step2.com/product.cfm?product_id=1800

I do not like the idea of a carrier tying across baby's back it can change the rounded shape of a baby who is not walking well. That can hurt the developing spine.

The second picture shows a nice knot tied across baby's back while being worn on back. @@ I could not reach behind me to tie that the way it is shown, that suggests this carrier needs two people to use it. That eliminates it from my list of carriers. I only recommend carriers that can be easily used by the wearer.

The fourth picture shows baby dangling infront of the wearer. That changes the wearers form, which will create comfort issues for the wearer.

As for the baby, it is being supported by it bits and pieces that area is not fully developed. I can't imagine that it would be very comfortable for baby. It is best for baby to be in a position of facing the wearer in front carriers. This provides baby the place to re-organize from stimulation. The comfort of your smell, heartbeat they rhythms baby is familiar with. Allows for the spread squat positioning of knees at or around belly button level spread about shoulder width apart to baby, this supports the rounded back of the still developing spine. I do not endorse front facing carries or carriers that change the shape of baby's back.

Hip and back carries are carries that accomodate baby's desire to interact with the world, provide re-organization, comforting presence and supports the developing back of baby.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

Today only: http://kids.woot.com/

I'm not buying one b/c I'm a size 16. That carrier isn't going to fit me.


----------



## 1love4ever (Jan 5, 2011)

d


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

Here are the Montana baby wearing groups.

*Montana*
*Babywearers of Bozeman*
*Helena Marternal Order of Babywearers (M.O.B.)*

Email them hopefully they are near you. I would get to a meeting see, touch and try the carriers available before making a financial commitment.

If your looking for a carrier that will meet the needs of a newborn and an older baby/toddler I would suggest a German style woven wrap, a podegai (Korean baby carrier) or a ring sling are the most developmentally appropriate to that age spectrum.

If you are crafty at all here is a link to a number of DIY baby carrier projects http://www.sleepingbaby.net/jan/Baby/

Thebabywearer.com is the resource for all things baby wearing related, you will need to subscribe.

HTH.


----------



## 1love4ever (Jan 5, 2011)

d


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

I live in Southern California and wrap my 3 year old as he allows year 'round. I do not like Mei Tais for young babies I think there are better carriers that cover the age spectrum.


----------



## ABO Mama (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm not a fan of this carrier, because Infantino stole the design form CatBird baby. Infantino also made the bag sling that killed babies, so I'm not willing to support their company.

Personally, I prefer a stretchy wrap for newborns, and then a soft structured carrier for an older baby/toddler.


----------



## GoGoGirl (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABO Mama*
> 
> I'm not a fan of this carrier, because Infantino stole the design form CatBird baby. Infantino also made the bag sling that killed babies, so I'm not willing to support their company.


Yeah that. I boycott Infantino on principle, not that I'd want to buy their stuff anyway. I think the best carrier that will last from newborn to toddler is a woven wrap. Mei tais are good too, though they can be kind of tricky with newborns. You can find great deals right now on TheBabyWearer.com's for sale or trade section of the forum.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

I have removed three posts from this discussion, two because they quoted the post of issue.

Accusations against a company of "stealing" a design and their product "killing babies" are not something we wish to take on the legal responsibility of hosting. If you have a specific ruling of public record that states a company was found guilty of stealing a design or killing babies you can post that record for reference but please refrain from making defamatory statements. Let the public record to deliver the message you want to convey.


----------



## GoGoGirl (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's the news release from the CPSC regarding the babies who died in the Infantino bag sling. The headline states, "Infantino Recalls to Replace SlingRider Baby Slings; Three Infant Deaths Reported." It's not the design that the OP was talking about (lo these many months ago!) but I'm still not interested in supporting this company. Concerned babywearing safety experts contacted Infantino months before the recall to describe why that product was dangerous, and Infantino chose to disregard their warnings, with tragic results.


----------



## 1love4ever (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks, I will certainly not support a company like that either!!


----------



## anne-girl (Nov 24, 2009)

I've seen the Freehand Mei-tai, although I haven't tried it on. The owner of the shop that carried it said that it would probably be best for a younger baby (ie wouldn't offer enough support for a toddler/preschooler). Mei-tais are great but it can be hard to find one that will offer enough support that you will feel comfortable with an older toddler or preschooler.

You might also take a look at the local Craigslist or Kijiji. If nobody in your area tends to babywear, you can always check out ebay, or classified sites for other cities (esp if you would likely visit or have family there, but you can always ask if the seller is willing to ship if you're willing to take the risk). The resale pages at thebabywearer.com are also a great place to look; the site is also a great place to get advice about carriers.


----------

